# Riley Nelson breaking records



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I never thought Riley Nelson would break any records this year since there are so many great wonderful super athletic BYU players that came before him and blessed BYU with their presents . Well I was wrong, very wrong in fact because Riley Nelson has turned the ball over so many times this year that it's a school record. Of course as a team BYU holds the record for the most turnovers in one game or season for that matter, but if we just talk about individual players then Riley Nelson is the man.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I would hate to be the QB that messed up the long line of decent QBs that came through Brigham Young, but it looks like Riley will be that guy. I guess he could brag to his kids and grandkids that he played Div 1 football at BYU and hope that the offspring never look at the record books or any of his statistics. I think if he would have stayed at Utah State, they would have let him go or at least told him to keep the trap shut and ride the bench as a back-up. Oh well, I hope the Y can get back to the program they used to have down there and wash away the memory of Nelson and Heaps.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

BYU needs a top-notch defensive coordinator first so that Bronco can step away from play-calling. That guy is an offensive idiot.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Do any of you guys feel that watching Utah and BYU games are like watching the same team play? Each team is good enough to keep it close against good competition, but both offenses gack it up at the end, removing the chance for victory. 


Maybe Utefans and cougarfans can give each other a group hug at the end of the year, since we are both going through the same emotions?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Riley Nelson can't hit a wide-opened receiver. Give BYU a QB like they've had in the past and their record would be different.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

How about a kicker that can make a field goal? In spite of Nelson's weaknesses, 3 of the 4 losses would have had different outcomes if we had even a half decent field goal kicker. So it goes.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

But the field goal kicker they have has a lot of heart, grit, determination and honor.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> But the field goal kicker they have has a lot of heart, grit, determination and honor.


And a bad back and re-built knee. And he can't make field goals.


----------

